

The Top TED talks for startups - Brajeshwar
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/30/the-riskiest-thing-you-can-do-now-is-be-safe-the-top-10-ted-talks-for-startups/

======
ibnlive
Life as a Bootstrapped Entrepreneur by Richard Branson is spot on.

------
aspratley
Are startups predominantly run by white males or are they just the one's on
the speakers circuit?

~~~
rimantas
Why does it matter?

~~~
aspratley
It may not matter at all. Then again it could be an indication that a large
group of people with excellent ideas are not joining or progressing in an
industry.

------
deepGem
Simon Senek and David Rose's talks are spot on.

~~~
trafficlight
Another good Simon Sinek talk: <https://vimeo.com/40979758>

------
npguy
Someone should do one-minute versions of these TED talks.

------
datalus
Is it bad that when I hear David Rose talk I just want to skip to the Richard
Branson video?

